# Castle Facade (37 linear feets by 9 feets)



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Finally done with it, here's the completed castle facade that will cover the porch and garage. Unfortunately i haven't had the time to put in all the details i wanted but i will add it next year along with phase 2 (rest of the house)

it was made with a 2x3 structure and 2 inches carved Foam.

I still have to add some deco on it like my flaming cauldron and stuff.

Thanks

WIP









Completed


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Shweet!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent! Can you show it to us with the rest of the house, just to get an idea of how it all looks together this year?


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, Very well done.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job!!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish storage wasn't an issue with me- I'd love to do something like that! Great job!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful! I think a tutorial is in order. How small does it break down to,and where do you store it?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments

Dixie, this is the only thing install so far. I will post some pics of the entire set up as soon as i'm done.

Dead things, I should post a tutorial after halloween, time is running out with a lot still to do. But to give you an idea, it's 19 pieces. The largest part being 8x4 (easier for storage) It's actually fit in a 8X6X6 (feets) room.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is great. I really love it.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've always wanted to do that, well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that looks great, that's quite a structure.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

that is sweet!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

cool


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very impressive! I have a castle wall across our driveway but it's only 12 feet. I remember carving it out as well (also two inch foam)! What a job! Yours is awesome!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Jdubbya - What a mess carving with the router. When i did it, it's was a really windy day and the neighbor thought it was snowing !! lol. It's been a week now and I'm still bringing some little whit balls in the house with me when i go outside. Every year i say i will never do this again... 2009 FCG mausoleum, 2010 pillar and fence and 2011 castle facade.. 2012 ???


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Just add a draw bridge and some doors and I would leave it up all year long.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

That is great, Love it. A couple of metal tiki torches, a few skulls on poles, some green and blue lighting, and you got a good dungeon entrance.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's brilliant!! I'm so jealous right now!!! I'm planning to try a facade next year, I hope it turns out half as good as this one!


----------



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

How do you store this? I have wanted to do something similar, but don't know where I could put it...


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi creepykate, this one fit under my backyard balcony. But after this I'm officially out of space for storage.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

great looking home haunting facade!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

that's a lot of work. Looks awesome.


----------

